# ICSI STARTING IN AUG - EDINBURGH



## CMM5917 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I didn't really see any other threads suitable to my location/timescales so thought I would start a fresh one for anyone that is in a similar timescale to me. 

I have my final nurse's appointment on 26th June with a view of starting treatment in August (which has just been confirmed this morning). I'm just looking for some support with what expect within the upcoming months, I was just told to call on the first day of my July period but wasn't really given any more info!  

This is my first round of ICSI due to DH having low sperm count and low mobility, but I'm a bit like everyone else doing their first round ... very nervous and don't really know what's coming next!

Any advice welcome or is anyone at a similar stage in their treatment?

xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi CMM5917

Here's a link to the ERI cycle thread where you'll find people at the same clinic, although it's been very quiet for a while http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=306582.890

If you want to chat to people cycling at the same time as you, you'll find the cycle buddy groups heligible, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=395658.210

Dory
Xx


----------



## CMM5917 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you Dory10  xx


----------



## Belle00 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello,

I just had my first appointment at EFREC today and weve been referred for ICSI. They said the waiting list is 9 months so I guess we will be starting it next May.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi there 

I'd recommend the 'Cycle Buddies' thread while you're doing ICSI as everyone will be in a similar position (if that isn't too much of a loaded word to use here) and will offer you tons of support and answer your questions as they come up.

Meanwhile if there's anything specific you'd like to know at this point, do ask.  We're all here to help.

If you'd like to chat with someone privately feel free to message.  I'm not in Edinburgh, but at this precise moment I'm in Inverness although I currently cycle in London, so I feel very close to you. I'll be in Edinburgh on 2 September by coincidence.


----------



## Belle00 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks Mochashosh, i really appreciate your reply and advice!


----------



## IvyStar (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi,

I’m just looking at Edinburgh posts. 

I have had treatment in EFREC twice now and both have been successful. I am happy to help answer any questions. They have been great with me. I am now expecting baby no 2 after thinking my problems would never allow me to become a mummy.

Good luck and pm me if you have any questions. Xx


----------

